# depression



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

As much as i try to stay positive   I always seem to find myself  . Does anyone else struggle?


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Nikknakk 

Sorry to hear that you are feeling this way.  I'm not sure what stage of the journey you are at or what support mechanisms you have in place but have you tried counselling?

Sometimes, I find that there is so much in my head that I need to get it out and just talk it over with someone.  I only have two friends who know about my infertility but even they don't know or understand everything.  Also, this forum is a really good resource and the lovely people on here are willing to lend an ear, support and advise as they see fit.

Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today.


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning Nikknakk

As andade has said, not sure where you are on your journey, but I can almost guarantee that everyone on this forum will agree, facing infertility and all it brings is the most stressful, depressing and downright cruel thing anyone will go through.

I remember all to well how I used to feel, the impact it had on my relationship, friendships and working life was very, very tough.

However, this forum is the best place to chat about how you are feeling, as everyone on here will relate and understand. So, go on hun, write it all down, get things off your chest and have a good rant. We will be here to listen and lend a hand.

L xx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello Nikknakk, how are you doing today?
Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support, it's nice to know I have somewhere to come and off load with others who understand what this is all like. I guess until you have been through infertility it must be hard to understand and supportive. Sometimes it gets too much. 


Trying to stay   going on holiday next week, keep giving myself things to focus on. 
xx


----------

